# Accidental Lens Release



## pwp (Jun 5, 2016)

In the past couple of weeks I've been experiencing something for the first time in decades of full-time shooting, the dreaded Accidental Lens Release. It's been happening at events with both gripped 5DIII & 7DII with 24-70 f/2.8II and 70-200 f/2.8isII respectably. No drops fortunately but have found the loose lens in my hand, detaching from the body. Yikes! I'm not aware of any change in technique. I just can't fathom how the release is getting bumped, but it obviously is. 

Have others had this experience and had release buttons tightened at CPS? 

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2016)

I would have CPS look at it. Something is wrong. The pin that locks the lens in place may be sticking without your knowing it.


----------



## pwp (Jun 5, 2016)

The strength/resistance of the spring in the lens release button feels much the same between the 5DIII, the 7DII, 1D MkIV and an old 20D which is a studio paperweight. Repeated tests can't duplicate the issue. Grrrr

-pw


----------



## Act444 (Jun 5, 2016)

I had a close call once with the 5D3 and 24-70 2.8 II - the lens loosened from the mount but caught it before it detached completely - other than that, though, no issues with any other lenses/bodies. 

There's something about the position of the zoom ring on that 24-70 that makes it more prone (than any other lens I have) to an accidental release like that - I noticed a few times I had to be a bit careful in that aspect.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2016)

Have you chaged anything else about your setup? I ask because I once (actually twice in quick succession) dropped a gripped 5DII to the pavement following an accidental release. I was using the 70-200/2.8L IS II, the setup was hanging by a BR strap attached to the lens foot on the 70-200 and I had just added a 2xII behind the lens. That changed the center of mass of the combo such that the lens release was pointing slightly upwards, and apparently hit the belt loop of my jeans (reinforced by the leather belt underneath it). Fortunately, the camera was cosmetically undamaged despite a fall from waist level to pavement, twice! It functioned perfectly fine, with one exception – all of my AFMA values shifted by about 10 units to the negative. 

That happened when I was still using Manfrotto plates, and the Blackrapid strap was connected to a FastenR-T1 through the RC2 plate on the lens collar – that did not allow any flexibility in positioning the attachment point. Now, with Arca-Swiss plates on the lenses and the BR lug attached via a 1" clamp, I can adjust the position of the clamp along the lens plate to balance the rig appropriately – and there has not been a reoccurrence (not with the 5DII or since getting the 1D X).


----------



## cheggs (Jun 5, 2016)

Only time this has ever happened to me was when the release button had been resting against an insert in one of the bags I was using. Really careful with positioning my gear in bags now. The lens that fell off was a 100-400 and it was actually caught by someone else before it hit the deck...


----------



## SBeck (Jun 5, 2016)

I had the same problem for awhile and what it turned out to be was that I would pick up the camera/lens by the lens near the collar. In doing so I was putting pressure on the release button causing it to loosen. I no longer pick up the camera/lens by the lens in that way, problem solved.


----------



## grenadilla (Jun 5, 2016)

It has been a recurring issue on my 70D. Most times, I've caught on before anything happened. Clues might be the aperture displaying F0 or lens would suddenly stop AF. A few weeks ago I dropped my 24-105 because of this. I also suspect it has something to do with the combination of zoom ring position on the 24-105 and release button tension/position. 

I've found that the most likely hand position to trigger an accidental release is when holding the camera vertically pointing downwards, say when taking an overhead shot. Depending on how one holds the lens barrel, one may be inadvertently supporting the weight of the rig by touching the release button. Twisting the zoom ring in this position is what potentially could cause an accidental lens release.


----------

